# Bingo-Buck Antlers



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if these are elk or deer antlers? I normally order my antlers from another site, but I was ordering food from PetFoodDirect and figured I'd might as well buy one.

Sorry if this is in the wrong section -- not really sure where it belongs.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

From what I found in a google search it seems they use both, is there a reason you need to know?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I found this on one of the places that sell them "Naturally shed deer or elk antlers". Bingo-Buck All Natural Low Density Antler with Bonus Bully Stick Dog Chew Treat | NationalPetPharmacy


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't answer your question BUT...

if you're buying antlers on a semi-regular basis you really should look into buying a full rack from Ebay. If you look around you can end up saving a TON of $$ as the places that sell antlers as dog chews mark them up a LOT because they can. I got a 6' Elk rack a year and a half ago for ~$50 and we still have over 1/2 of it left. BEST investment I've ever made in dog chews


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

Deer antlers are smaller than elk antlers. Most deer antlers would not be much more than 2 inches in diameter at the base, uncut.


----------

